# brake rotor question



## poweredbySR20 (Mar 31, 2003)

time for new brakes. i wand drilled/slotted rotors but i'm not really sure what to get or where the cheapest ones are. i found some brembos for under $100 on ebay. i've seen APEXi rotors for over $400. i want performance pads too. what do you all recomend?
Thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

poweredbySR20 said:


> time for new brakes. i wand drilled/slotted rotors but i'm not really sure what to get or where the cheapest ones are. i found some brembos for under $100 on ebay. i've seen APEXi rotors for over $400. i want performance pads too. what do you all recomend?
> Thanks


This should be in the Brakes & Suspension section.

What kind of driving do you normally do?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

poweredbySR20 said:


> time for new brakes. i wand drilled/slotted rotors but i'm not really sure what to get or where the cheapest ones are. i found some brembos for under $100 on ebay. i've seen APEXi rotors for over $400. i want performance pads too. what do you all recomend?
> Thanks


I recemend that you dont look for the "cheapest" price on a part that WILL save your left (or in this case, risk it).

:fluffy:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The answer all depends on if you want "pretty looking" brakes or more powerful, stronger brakes.

If the performance of your OEM brakes is adequate for the driving you do and plan to do, then the drilled/slotted rotors with some upgraded pads will yield a bit better performance. If you want a sizable increase in braking power, I'd recommend the NX (AD22VF) front brake upgrade. Anything more than this is mainly for competitive driving/turbo cars and is overkill for a NA street car. My .02


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

left = life


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slotted rotors on stock SE-R brakes is somewhat retarded, no offense. They will end up costing 50% more than a normal pair. There will be no added gain to the performance, just a loss in surface area. I know they look cool on bigger brakes (10"-12"+), but I think it will look kinda...geeky looking at slotted 9.1" rotors.

Lemme put it this way, the only reason someone would need slotted/drilled rotors is for track purposes with demanding, constant, hard braking every second. Slotted brakes aid in cooling which is important if you're doing motorsports events. If you have this much need for slotted rotors, then I suggest you get better brakes to start off with.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

poweredbySR20 said:


> i've seen APEXi rotors for over $400. i want performance pads too. what do you all recomend?
> Thanks


BTW, $400 for 9.1" rotors, I really hope you haven't entertained the thought of getting those. I don't want to sound like a dick about 9.1" SE-R rotors being inferior, but putting performance pads and rotors on a stock 200sx setup is jus plain overkill. It's like putting a $3000+ sequencial gearset/tranny onto a bone stock GA16. The coolness factor is up there, but it's definately overkill.

Nissan OEM pads are some of the best and any standard rotor recommended by a trusted mechanic will be perfect. If you really have the need for more braking, I would seriously consider a brake upgrade, rather than expensive rotors and pads.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Slotted brakes aid in cooling which is important if you're doing motorsports events.


Actually, slots are for cleaning the pads and for removing anything your pads out-gas (and yes, modern pads do emit gasses, even after break-in). They don't really help with cooling. Same goes for drilled rotors, though depending on the drill pattern and the size of the holes they sometimes increase the initial "bite" of the pads.


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

I just replaced my front brakes. Got brembo blanks for 52.00 a piece and hawk pads 61 for the set. Im not much of a bling-tastic kinda guy so I avoided the slotted/drilled rotors. I took some pics if ya wanna see
http://members.cox.net/badahab/serbrakes.htm
or main site
http://members.cox.net/badahab/


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Anyone ever consider getting better tires to help stop shorter?

:fluffy:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> Anyone ever consider getting better tires to help stop shorter?
> 
> :fluffy:


For most of the people on this forum, that isn't a practical first step:
1. It isn't cost effective for street drivers
2. Regardless of how good your tires' grip are, the stock brakes' insufficient cooling will kill your performance
3. By the time you've installed a brake upgrade, you've probably done that anyway
4. Some people would rather have their wheel occupied by a big holey disc over having a respectable brand name on the tyre


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

My kumho 712's are the best brake upgrade ive ever done I wont deny that. Then again when I had bfg comp t/a r-1's on my pulsar I could blow through a set of pads in one auto-x. Then again those brakes sucked and the tires were awesome. It was strange not being able to lock up the brakes no matter how hard you mashed em. 

-sean


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> Anyone ever consider getting better tires to help stop shorter?


I knew you'll bring it up, hehehe!!! BTW I agree with you.


----------

